# cement sink ?



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I live in an old house (1923) with a big old cement? sink in the basement . It is one heavy mother. Anyway the wife would like it painted.I tried it about 15 years ago by priming with some Tore of oil primer and top coating with oil paint (don't remember what). The washing machine empties into one half and it is also where I clean my brushes. Is there anything out there these days to seal it up so it will hold paint and be water resistant? I know it is asking a lot but I am not really up on all the new processes that might be available and work.
Thanks


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Swimming pool paint? 

On the other hand, I've cleaned up in basement sinks that were painted just as you described. _Every _one of them was peeling......


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

If you can get the old paint off, you could try SW Macropoxy 646. It is a submersible epoxy.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Gotta be one of Chrisn's longest posts....

Yeah, I'd say go with the swimming pool coatings; that's what I saw most of in the islands.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

So which company's elastomeric product would u guys recommend?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Gotta be one of Chrisn's longest posts....
> 
> Yeah, I'd say go with the swimming pool coatings; that's what I saw most of in the islands.


 
I am not the fastest of typers for sure, thanks for the responses,I had not even thought of swimming pool paint. Does it need a primer,can I get it in qts?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, if you know anyone that has a swimming pool you might be able to borrow a quart of pool paint from them, because if you buy it, your looking at over a hundred bucks a gallon.you will need to use acid to prep it first.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

@ $100 a gal the damn old sink will remain a damn old sink!:yes:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

That's about how I would look at it also.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

SW Macropox, or Devoe 235 epoxy. Both have chemical resistant properties, are good in submersed environments, and are abrasion resistant. The high alkaline in the chlorine and laundry soaps are not good for regular paint.


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

A stainless steel insert:>:thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

BenPaintinTooLong said:


> A stainless steel insert:>:thumbsup:


$300-$500:no:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That new cement stain by SW may work. If you try it, us the oil based one. They can mix any color for you. I think it's an H&C product.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

This is a slop sink in the basement/mudroom that waste water runs in and you would like to make it look nice?


----------



## PaintinNC (Dec 20, 2009)

Most pool paint I have seen is way under 100$, Inslx around 40-50$ Macropoxy would be the best option but it is a 1 gal to 1 gal mixture, way more than you would ever need.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> This is a slop sink in the basement/mudroom that waste water runs in and you would like to make it look nice?


 
Yes it is and no I do not, the WIFE does, so maybe you can understand my dilemma. You would if married, maybe.:blink:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

...I feel your pain.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Ceramic tile Get some left over tile from you favorite tile man, a little thinset and grout and ; Brand new sink . Mama happy everybody happy

steve


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I live in an old house (1923) with a big old cement? sink in the basement . It is one heavy mother. Anyway the wife would like it painted.I tried it about 15 years ago by priming with some Tore of oil primer and top coating with oil paint (don't remember what). The washing machine empties into one half and it is also where I clean my brushes. Is there anything out there these days to seal it up so it will hold paint and be water resistant? I know it is asking a lot but I am not really up on all the new processes that might be available and work.
> Thanks


free samples,more than enough for your sink.just strip old paint off first.
So easy a mountain man can do it :thumbsup:
Go to midwest chemicals.com free sample page.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> free samples,more than enough for your sink.just strip old paint off first.
> So easy a mountain man can do it :thumbsup:
> Go to midwest chemicals.com free sample page.


Fixed it for you.


----------

